# Give away



## hayward (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking at cl hay listings, guy in miss. Listing got pic of new jd cab tractor, looks new in pic jd 4x5 baler, listing hay 20$ roll. Doggonit he must be rich already lol? Figure everything I've had to purchase so far this yr has had about a 20% increase in price, except fuel, been bout .10 less. how do people buy new equip n sell hay for 20$ a roll? Guy that's been buying my hay last few yrs coming by this week to c what I got(375 rolls so far) think I might wanta just buy some more cows( n hay from miss guy lol) b4 I sell it for twenty a roll. Any body sold any hay this yr? Prices +\~?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

hayward said:


> Looking at cl hay listings, guy in miss. Listing got pic of new jd cab tractor, looks new in pic jd 4x5 baler, listing hay 20$ roll. Doggonit he must be rich already lol? Figure everything I've had to purchase so far this yr has had about a 20% increase in price, except fuel, been bout .10 less. how do people buy new equip n sell hay for 20$ a roll? Guy that's been buying my hay last few yrs coming by this week to c what I got(375 rolls so far) think I might wanta just buy some more cows( n hay from miss guy lol) b4 I sell it for twenty a roll. Any body sold any hay this yr? Prices +\~?


He's got bullshit crappy hay....

He failed math in the 7th grade and every subsequent year....

He's part minority and the gov. Got him some kinda payout....

He's a full minority and the gov. Gives him everything else he needs and gets payout....

He's independently wealthy and could care less what he gets for his hay...

and if thats the case......you could just buy his hay and grow corn and make money both ways


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I keep an eye out for people in my area with cheap hay. Some times I can buy the cheaper stuff and feed my cattle and than sell my own hay for more. Maybe you can buy his hay and than resell it for more. Iam slowly getting more cash flow so I can start buying more of the cheaper stuff and than I wont hear people who always say, why is your hay so much, so and so has bales for this much less.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

hayward said:


> Looking at cl hay listings, guy in miss. Listing got pic of new jd cab tractor, looks new in pic jd 4x5 baler, listing hay 20$ roll. Doggonit he must be rich already lol? Figure everything I've had to purchase so far this yr has had about a 20% increase in price, except fuel, been bout .10 less. how do people buy new equip n sell hay for 20$ a roll? Guy that's been buying my hay last few yrs coming by this week to c what I got(375 rolls so far) think I might wanta just buy some more cows( n hay from miss guy lol) b4 I sell it for twenty a roll. Any body sold any hay this yr? Prices +\~?


You can get financed pretty easily on new equipment. But new equipment does not automatically put up great hay. Maybe this guy hasn't figured out what his costs are yet.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There are some retired guys here that have paid for equipment and idle land selling hay priced like that. I can't compete with them but luckily they sell out fast.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Some people have small sloppy rounds they need about 6 bales to make a ton . And the hay is very low quality so @ 6bales X $20 per bale = $120 per ton FOB his barn . Sorry no bargain overpriced by 15 to 30 bucks per ton


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am in the process of buying a large quantity of good hay delivered for less than I charge to bale. He cut me an unreal deal for 100 or more rolls.

If I was guaranteed this price and quality every year I would park or sell my hay equipment.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> I am in the process of buying a large quantity of good hay delivered for less than I charge to bale. He cut me an unreal deal for 100 or more rolls.
> If I was guaranteed this price and quality every year I would park or sell my hay equipment.


Me too.....as you know...ain't no kinda guarantee in this venture....if the hay business was a coin flip, it'd land on edge....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tim/South said:


> I am in the process of buying a large quantity of good hay delivered for less than I charge to bale. He cut me an unreal deal for 100 or more rolls.
> 
> If I was guaranteed this price and quality every year I would park or sell my hay equipment.


It always baffles me why someone would bale hay and give it away below the market but if he had grain he wouldn't sell it for under market price.

I had a cattle feeder that is constantly trying to jew you down offer me 1/2 of what it was worth so I told him I would buy his corn for 1/2 price then.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> It always baffles me why someone would bale hay and give it away below the market but if he had grain he wouldn't sell it for under market price.
> 
> I had a cattle feeder that is constantly trying to jew you down offer me 1/2 of what it was worth so I told him I would buy his corn for 1/2 price then.


What took me by surprise is the guy made the offer.

He said he was making money.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> What took me by surprise is the guy made the offer.
> 
> He said he was making money.


Wonder who he voted for?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tim/South said:


> What took me by surprise is the guy made the offer.
> 
> He said he was making money.


I've been known to buy large quanities of hay if they want to give it away below the market.


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm getting sick of these Craigslist guys! I'm trying to make it as a young farmer, and these guys just make it harder. I always "report" them as spam lol had a buddy tell me I was charging too much for round baling at 15 a bale. Maybe I am, maybe I'm not. Told me another guy told him 9/bale. I told my buddy to make sure he doesn't lose that number, cause I won't grease my baler for that price. I'm not doing it for free, just to say I'm a farmer


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

rjbaustian said:


> I'm getting sick of these Craigslist guys! I'm trying to make it as a young farmer, and these guys just make it harder. I always "report" them as spam lol had a buddy tell me I was charging too much for round baling at 15 a bale. Maybe I am, maybe I'm not. Told me another guy told him 9/bale. I told my buddy to make sure he doesn't lose that number, cause I won't grease my baler for that price. I'm not doing it for free, just to say I'm a farmer


Good for you, as long as there is somebody willing to do it for that I guess that may set the market price for some folks but not me....
I like a lil meat on my samiches...


----------

